# Webster, NY 2/26 & 2/27



## Dockboy19 (Dec 23, 2009)

Pics of the storm that went though here. We got a little bit more seeing we are a 1/2 mile from Lake Ontario.


----------



## Evan1968 (Jan 23, 2009)

Hi dockboy ! Im across the bay in Irondequoit. It just didnt stop coming down. Wet and heavy! Where do you plow?


----------



## dieselfreak (Nov 22, 2004)

I live in Henrietta and the snow was just coming down and today was when it got really heavy but at least we got to plow.


----------



## Evan1968 (Jan 23, 2009)

We got dumped on sat morn. Went out just to do clean up and ended up being out for 12hrs on a shift that takes about 5hrs. Its been a long 2 days. Going back out at 2am this morning.


----------



## mc1 (Mar 2, 2007)

x2 what evan said


----------



## Dockboy19 (Dec 23, 2009)

Evan I try and stay in the Webster/Ontario area. I don't know about you guys but I am sick of cleaning up the crap at the end of the driveways. Gotten some calls where the town has murdered the end of the driveways.


----------



## Evan1968 (Jan 23, 2009)

The Town trucks are the worst. Moving plowed in entrances during this storm was like moving half set up concrete. Im just in Iron. and do 26 commercials with another pick up, 3 loaders with pushers,sidewalk crew and 2 salt trucks. I grew up in Webster WHERE LIFE IS WORTH LIVING !


----------



## Newdude (Dec 4, 2006)

Gotta love it up here...and it sucks when your snowblower breaks and you still have a fresh 6 inches from the day after the big storm!!


----------



## dieselfreak (Nov 22, 2004)

I agree with the "concrete" at the end of the driveways it was a BI*** to get threw because its so heavy.


----------



## Dockboy19 (Dec 23, 2009)

Funny thing I watched two town trucks try and go down my street....guess where one of them went to move out of the way? My huge pile at the end of my driveway that ended up back in the driveway. You should of seen these two trying to figure out what to do, it was entertaining for 15 mins.


----------



## Newdude (Dec 4, 2006)

Dockboy19;1016475 said:


> Funny thing I watched two town trucks try and go down my street....guess where one of them went to move out of the way? My huge pile at the end of my driveway that ended up back in the driveway. You should of seen these two trying to figure out what to do, it was entertaining for 15 mins.


Hahaha...its funny, I have a slight hill on the street my driveway faces, and the other day, one was going quite slow and was spinning half way up...happened 3 times before he backed way down and came flying up.


----------



## bigwhitesierra (Jan 15, 2008)

Dieselfreak....

Im in Henrietta as well. Good to see other locals on here.


----------



## SnowMan87 (Feb 27, 2010)

Hey man good pics...i plow in greece and its november 6th and i cant WAIT for the snow to fly nice to see some local people on this site !!


----------



## Mike N (Dec 21, 2008)

Spencerport checking in.........


----------



## BMB Plowing (Nov 20, 2010)

wow, glad to see other people from the Ontario/Webster area on here!
I just moved to Wayne County, and I'll be plowing in Webster this year for the first time. I hear you guys don't get as much snow out here, from what I'm used to at least, coming from Cazenovia/Syracuse area.
But I hope it turns out to be a good year, let it snow!


----------



## BMAN1 (Nov 11, 2009)

Greece Here! That February storm Was the hardest one ive done in twelve years of plowing. New Snow Dogg HD this year. Im ready!!!!!!!


----------



## Too Stroked (Jan 1, 2010)

Charlotte checking in - 300 feet from the lake. Ah, one has to love City of Rochester contract plowing. Watching them do my little dead end street is always worth a giggle.

BTW Jake, how many cans of shave cream did it take to fill your front yard for those pics?


----------



## BMAN1 (Nov 11, 2009)

Traditionally this is the first week we end up with plowable snow. Maybe Friday according to the weatherman, but not likely. I can't wait to use this new plow.


----------



## Too Stroked (Jan 1, 2010)

BMAN1;1126315 said:


> Traditionally this is the first week we end up with plowable snow. Maybe Friday according to the weatherman, but not likely. I can't wait to use this new plow.


Don't even think about it! I've got 789 miles to drive back to Rochester (from North Carolina) on Friday. the last thing I need is snow after 11+ hours behind the wheel. Then again, it would get me into the "plowing mode."


----------



## BMB Plowing (Nov 20, 2010)

We better get some snow here soon, I'm getting ansty.


----------



## Too Stroked (Jan 1, 2010)

BMB Plowing;1127607 said:


> We better get some snow here soon, I'm getting ansty.


Say hi to your boss for me. He called me about a month ago and wants me to install a Phantom LED bar in one of the pickups. Just haven't gotten around to it yet.


----------



## BMAN1 (Nov 11, 2009)

The weather man lied, just a few flakes!!


----------



## BMB Plowing (Nov 20, 2010)

do any of you guys follow the NYS Golden Snow blog?
http://goldensnowball.blogspot.com/
pretty cool site, someone updates it almost everyday.

Rochester is in last place at the moment
all this rain must turn to snow!


----------



## BMAN1 (Nov 11, 2009)

We got teased today. about 2 inches in Greece. Just enough for me to do the church lot. Got to try my new snow dogg and that was worth it for sure. Did the whole lot in two wheel drive!! I am huge fan of Snow Dogg now, great action, fast up, and angle. Seems to angle farther than any other plow i've had. Lots of flakes in the forecast but nothing looks like plowing snow yet. Did anyone else around here go out today?


----------



## slave2lawns (Oct 9, 2008)

Wow, I guess I better do a snow dance .


----------

